# Booking a rally



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I booked the rally at Newbury yesterday but today I cannot access the rally page today , because it says I am a non subscriber. I renewed my subs some months ago??
curlyboy :frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is that by clicking on the "rally venues" at the top right? It may have something to do with whatever problem was going on yesterday about logging in generally. I'll flag this up for VS. I note your name is down for the rally.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Mike, yes that is what I was attempting, but seems ok now as I've just booked two further rallies
curlyboy


----------

